# WNBA star forward and Naperville native Candace Parker takes timeout for motherhood



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

When she was just in eighth grade, Naperville's basketball phenom Candace Parker's picture appeared in the Sun-Times.
"I realized then there were expectations,'' Parker says in the latest issue of ESPN magazine.


Rest of the article


----------

